# Fantasy Pet names...



## Sulimo (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm in the process of getting a new kitty, and of course the subject of names has come up.

The idea of using a name from fiction has some appeal..the first to spring to mind being Aslan.

Anyone else dug through their fiction collection to name their cat (or other pets)?


----------



## Ziona (Sep 20, 2002)

My husband Xaltar & I have two cats, Dalamar (who is a 20-lb-black cat) and Fizzgig (who is a hyperactive maniac).  Other names we've mused about for our next kitty are:

Snarf
Guenhwyvar
Merry & Pippin (if you got 2 new kitties)

I really like your Aslan suggestion, though. What does the kitty look like? Male? Female?

How about Azriel, Falcor, Amalthea, or Schmendrik?

You might also consider names of characters based on the kitty's attitude.  For instance, our cat Fizzgig is a ball of energy most of the time, much like the fuzzball from The Dark Crystal.  Meanwhile, our cat Dalamar is usually lounging about by himself, and has been known to be moody, much like the dark elf with the same name.  Plus, he's a huge mass of dark fur, making that the perfect name.

Good luck with the name. Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## Umbran (Sep 20, 2002)

My girlfriend has dug into such stuff for names...

She's got a ball python, named Orpheus (taken from Greek myth), and two cats named Percival and Tristan (taken from Arthurian myth).

I myself have a fish, named Schwa (taken from modern alien myth).  This leads to the inevitable pun of referring to him as "fishy-Schwa", as if he were more soup than an aquarium inhabitant...


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 20, 2002)

*My Cats*

Have two cats.

One named Saotome (After Anime character, Ranma Saotome)
The other is Bast (after the Egyptian Cat-Headed Goddess)

Have a Dog too, but he's named after a character from Sliders (Remy)  --- Hey, the show was cool until SciFi grabbed it...


----------

